

Wolfram Alpha on Android free today - vivekvinodh
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfram-Alpha-LLC/dp/B004J1DBJI

======
Nadya
Good find. Sucks that Amazon bundles their software with it...makes it
annoying to have to install just for Wolfram then uninstall.

E: I'd like to note that I use Wolfram maybe a few times a month, if that, so
the mobile app isn't really worth it for me to pay for... but if it's free?
Eh, even if I never actually use it on my phone... I might.

